
Ask HN: After 6 months working on a project, I found a company doing the same - diegoloop
I&#x27;ve been working on a new product for the last 6 months. During some of my latest research I found out that there is a company doing the exact same thing I wanted to do... This is disappointing but it&#x27;s also silly to think that I am the only one with this idea. 
The question is if i should throw everything away, have a beer and move on...or continue. This is a hard decision, how would you handle it?
======
philiphodgen
Impossible to tell because I don't know anything about you, your product, or
the other company.

But . . .

There are only two people on the planet doing this. You and that other
company.

How cool is that? Do you think there is room in the world for two people doing
an identical thing? (Probably!)

Do you think there is room in the world for two people doing slightly
different things? (Which in fact is the reality -- your product is not the
same as the other company's product. Guaranteed. And if it is, you can change
it so they are dissimilar).

Have a coffee and carry on.

~~~
diegoloop
Thanks for your words Philiphodgen! It really helped me a lot! I guess you are
right, most of the biggest products we have, they existed some how already
before

------
brudgers
Talk to your customers.

Are they switching?

If so, why?

Talking to your customers matters more than competition.

Good luck.

~~~
diegoloop
The problem is that the product is not already launched. So there are no
customers

~~~
brudgers
That's a much bigger hurdle than competition.

